# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Βόρεια Προάστεια Αθήνας >  Ο Δήμος Αμαρουσίου υλοποιεί 9 WiFi Access Points

## dacapo

Ο δημος εβγαλε διαγωνισμό για υλοποιηση Wifi δικτυου καλυπτωντας πρακτικα ολον τον Δημο. 
Σκεφτονται να δωσουν Internet μεχρι και SIP τηλεφωνία. Καθολου ασχημα να καταργησουμε και τον ΟΤΕ.

Οποιος τον ενδιαφερουν λεπτομερειες για την τοποθεσια των κομβων και αρχιτεκτονικη του δικτυου, μπορω να του στειλω λεπτομερειες.

----------


## houseclub

Τι σε ενδιαφερει περισσοτερο ?? Συνδεση στο *awmn* ή συνδεση στα μελλοντικα AP του Δημου Αμαρουσιου?

----------


## dacapo

Και τα δυο αρχηγέ..!! Βλεπεις μια τετοια κινηση απο τον Δημο αρνητικά?
Νομίζω οτι εχει ενδιαφερον οτι οι Δημοι ξυπνανε σιγα σιγα και παιρνουν στα σοβαρά καποια πραγματα που αλλου ειναι δεδομένα...

----------


## vangosg

Έχεις κάποιο link για το θέμα;

----------


## nvak

> Ο δημος εβγαλε διαγωνισμό για υλοποιηση Wifi δικτυου καλυπτωντας πρακτικα ολον τον Δημο.


Έχεις την διακήρυξη του διαγωνισμού και την Τεχνική Περιγραφή ?

Πάντως μου κάνει εντύπωση που κανένας δήμος δεν προχώρησε ακόμη στην κατασκευή ακραίου δικτύου (για τηλέφωνο τηλεόραση κλπ).
Δεν έχουν το δικαίωμα να ρίξουν καλώδια ?

----------


## ZeroPoint

Θα μπορούσες σε παρακαλώ να μου στείλεις κάποιες παραπάνω πληροφορίες.
Με ενδιαφέρει για έναν γνωστό μου που μένει Μαρούσι.

Ευχαριστώ  ::

----------


## andreas

Ενα λινκ που ψαχνουμε "sm-link8" στα 5ghz αυτο ειναι?

Και που να ζητησουν στην πολυκατοικια να συνδεθουν... 
Θα γλεντησουμε!

----------


## socrates

> Και τα δυο αρχηγέ..!! *Βλεπεις μια τετοια κινηση απο τον Δημο αρνητικά?*
> Νομίζω οτι εχει ενδιαφερον οτι οι Δημοι ξυπνανε σιγα σιγα και παιρνουν στα σοβαρά καποια πραγματα που αλλου ειναι δεδομένα...


Εξαρτάται την υλοποίηση (πρωτόκολλο, ισχή, τοποθέτηση και αριθμός AP, πολιτική χρέωσης) και με όσα έχουμε δει μέχρι τώρα δεν είμαστε αισιόδοξοι!

----------


## tyfeonas

να στειλουμε στους υπαθευνους του δημου μια επιστολη που να λεει οτι ειμαστε προθυμη να δωσουμε τα standar που πρεπει να εχει ο εξοπλισμος που θα αγορασουν η κατι τετοιο τελως παντων.

καθολου ασχημα να φανει οτι βοηθησαμε στην υλοποιηση.

----------


## acoul

Επιτέλους ... !!!

----------


## dti

> Ο δημος εβγαλε διαγωνισμό για υλοποιηση Wifi δικτυου καλυπτωντας πρακτικα ολον τον Δημο. 
> Σκεφτονται να δωσουν Internet μεχρι και SIP τηλεφωνία. Καθολου ασχημα να καταργησουμε και τον ΟΤΕ.
> 
> Οποιος τον ενδιαφερουν λεπτομερειες για την τοποθεσια των κομβων και αρχιτεκτονικη του δικτυου, μπορω να του στειλω λεπτομερειες.


Δύσκολο, έως αδύνατο να καλυφθεί *όλος* ο δήμος Αμαρουσίου με 9 μόνο access points...
Πόσους clients θα εξυπηρετεί το κάθε ap;  ::  

Μήπως μιλάμε για hotspot σε 9 σημεία;

Κατά τ' άλλα συμφωνώ με την πρόταση του tyfeonas να σταλεί επιστολή που να τους υποδεικνύει τις τεχνικές προδιαγραφές σωστού εξοπλισμού (μην πάνε και βάλουν κανένα turbo g...) αλλά και τις θέσεις των δικών μας κόμβων στην περιοχή, ώστε να μην προκύψουν παρεμβολές.
Τέλος, να τους τονίσουμε πόσο σημαντικό είναι να φροντίσουν για τη σωστή διαχείριση του ραδιοφάσματος ώστε να συνεχίσουμε να παίζουμε όλοι στη μπάντα. Και βέβαια να τους πληροφορήσουμε οτι εντός των ορίων του Δήμου Αμαρουσίου έχει την έδρα της η ΕΕΤΤ και πόσο καλές σχέσεις και συνεργασία έχουμε μαζί της!  ::

----------


## anka

More info pls  ::   ::

----------


## dacapo

Επειδη μου ζητανε πολλοί στο φορουμ πληροφορίες για το Wifi του Δημου, υπαρχει καποιος τροπος να κανω ενα αρχείο upload σε καποιο server να το κατεβάζουν οσοι ενδιαφερονται?

----------


## dti

Πολύ απλά το επισυνάπτεις στο επόμενο μήνυμά σου εδώ.  ::

----------


## XSYSTEM

Το έχουμε ξαναδεί αυτό το έργο δεν έχει τίποτα άλλο ?  ::

----------


## dti

> Το έχουμε ξαναδεί αυτό το έργο δεν έχει τίποτα άλλο ?


Μπορείς να μας ενημερώσεις σε άλλο topic τί γίνεται με το e-trikala;

----------


## acoul

Στον σύλλογο υπάρχει ένας dual core AMD με άφθονη RAM και Xen Linux OS που χτίζεται ακριβώς για αυτή την δουλειά. Ξεσκονίζεται καθιμερινά προκειμένου να μην πιάσει αράχνες !!!

----------


## dacapo

Προκειται για 9 Hotspots με συνολικά 40 περιπου APs. θα ΓΊΝΕΙ Ο χαμος στο φάσμα.!!.
Απο οτι ειδα στα specs, ζητανε και 802.11g..!!

----------


## acoul

Project: KILL AWMN !!! Τα λεφτά να δωθούν στο AWMN ΤΩΡΑ και η υλοποίηση να γίνει από γνώστες του χώρου προκειμένου να πιάσουν τόπο, με λειτουργικό αποτέλεσμα και όχι καταστροφή του φάσματος. Acinonyx που είσαι ??? !! Δ.Σ. επαφή με όλους τους Δήμους ΕΔΩ και ΤΩΡΑ !!

----------


## dti

> Προκειται για 9 Hotspots με συνολικά 40 περιπου APs. θα ΓΊΝΕΙ Ο χαμος στο φάσμα.!!.
> Απο οτι ειδα στα specs, ζητανε και 802.11g..!!


Κάπου είδα να γίνεται αναφορά για 70 ασύρματες συσκευές...
Πάντως ιδιαίτερα φωτογραφική η διακύρηξη (Atheros με νεώτερο από 5212 chipset, CPU πάνω από 266 ΜΗz, 2 τουλάχιστον LAN πόρτες σε κάθε συσκευή, cf κάρτες, ηλεκτρολογικά κουτιά)...
Τί μου θυμίζει, τί μου θυμίζει...  ::

----------


## dacapo

Εννοείς οτι φωτογραφίζει καποιο συγκεκριμένο vendor ή καποια λύση που την εχεις δει και αλλού?

----------


## sotiris

> Εννοείς οτι φωτογραφίζει καποιο συγκεκριμένο vendor ή καποια λύση που την εχεις δει και αλλού?


και τα δύο....
είναι οτι χρησιμοποιεί στην πλειοψηφεία του το awmn στο βασικό κορμό διασύνδεσής του.

από μια προχειρη διαγώνια ματια ειδα οτι μιλανε και για την ζωνη των 5 γιγα....το Μαρούσι για το awmn θα αντιμετωπίσει σύντομα μεγάλα προβλήματα θορύβου.

επίσης εάν βάλει κάποιος τα σημεία που λέει σε ένα χάρτη και να τραβήξει τις γραμμές προς το κεντρικό κόμβο στο Δημαρχειο....θα δει αρκετά σημεία του awmn...θα δει αποστάσεις....θα καταλάβει περίπου την ισχύ που θα βαράει το σύστημα....

----------


## andreas

> Project: KILL AWMN !!! Τα λεφτά να δωθούν στο AWMN ΤΩΡΑ και η υλοποίηση να γίνει από γνώστες του χώρου προκειμένου να πιάσουν τόπο, με λειτουργικό αποτέλεσμα και όχι καταστροφή του φάσματος. Acinonyx που είσαι ??? !! Δ.Σ. επαφή με όλους τους Δήμους ΕΔΩ και ΤΩΡΑ !!


Se b θα παιξουν... 
Στο δημαρχειο πανω υπαρχουν ηδη εγκατεστημενες κεραιες για wifi - αμα θελετε μπορεω να τραβηξω φωτος και να τις ανεβασω

----------


## paravoid

::   ::   ::

----------


## dti

Αναφέρει καθαρά και επανειλημένα για links στα 5.4 GHz για τις ανάγκες διασύνδεσης του backbone μεταξύ των 9 σημείων.
Δείτε λίγο τα σχηματάκια και τα ξαναλέμε...

----------


## andreas

> Ενα λινκ που ψαχνουμε "sm-link8" στα 5ghz αυτο ειναι?
> 
> Και που να ζητησουν στην πολυκατοικια να συνδεθουν... 
> Θα γλεντησουμε!


dti δικο εχεις... Δεν μου τα φορτωνε αρχικα.... 

Το smlink8 ειναι αγιος θωμας - γερμανικη σχολη... Με κεραια αλλου για αλλου πιανω -70. Ενδιαφερον...

----------


## dacapo

τα 5ghz links ειναι για backhauling των απομακρυσμενων sites στο Δημαρχείο. Υπάρχουν AP στα 2.4 για access. Θα σας στειλω και ενα σχεδιο κάλυψης αργοτερα

----------


## sotiris

> τα 5ghz links ειναι για backhauling των απομακρυσμενων sites στο Δημαρχείο. Υπάρχουν AP στα 2.4 για access. Θα σας στειλω και ενα σχεδιο κάλυψης αργοτερα


Αλίμονο εάν ήταν για κάτι άλλο τα 5γίγα....

Θα μας βοηθήσει πολύ ένας χάρτης κάλυψης.

----------


## sotiris

Eπίσης εάν γνωρίζεις τι είναι αυτά τα _70 κτίρια_ που θα συνδεθούν με _Ασύρματες Συσκευές (1 Atheros, 2 LAN) σε κουτί εξωτερικού χώρου με ενσωματωμένη κεραία WiFi_

----------


## dti

Πρέπει να είναι 70 κουτάκια με ισάριθμα boards για να τοποθετηθούν σε 70 συνολικά σημεία (όχι σε 70 κτίρια, έκαναν λάθος) στα 9 κτίρια που θα διασυνδεθούν και θα παρέχουν υπηρεσίες hotspot...

Εντύπωση πάντως μου κάνει το γεγονός οτι μιλάνε για συνδρομητικές υπηρεσίες...
Δηλαδή πάνε να δημιουργήσουν την υποδομή την οποία ενδεχομένως να εκμεταλλευθούν σε συνεργασία με κάποιον ISP;

Ευτυχώς που με το νέο νόμο, βασικά δεν έχουμε πλέον πρόβλημα με τις κεραίες μας. Διαφορετικά, το σίγουρο είναι οτι δύσκολα θα αποφεύγαμε τις καταγγελίες αν τους εμπόδιζαν κάποια από τα πολλά links που έχουμε στην περιοχή...

----------


## dacapo

Εγω απο το σπίτι μου (περιοχή Σωρού) πιανω με το λαπτοπ ενα κομβο με SSid [email protected] με πολύ καλο περίπου σημα -70dbm. Μαλλον πρεπει να εκπεμπει καποιο AP του Δημου. Ειναι καποιος αλλος που βλεπει τον κομβο αυτό?

----------


## andreas

σε b?
Θα δοκιμασω το βραδυ

----------


## dacapo

Ναι σε b.
Επιπλέον, κανοντας ένα scan με Netstumbler , όπως οδηγουσα χτες κοντα στον κομβο ΑΤΤΙΚΗΣ ΟΔΟΥ-ΚΗΦΙΣΙΑΣ, βρηκα μεχρι και 12 διαφορετικα SSIDs. Γινεται χαμός στις συχνοτητες.!! Με σημα καμπανα τα περισσοτερα.
Με 2-3 κομβους σε καθε channel.

Φαντάστειτε τι εχει να γίνει οταν βαλουν κομβο στο πυργο ATRINA...!!

----------


## XSYSTEM

Και το e-trikala προς τα εκεί το πάει….άσε που πουλάνε και λινκ έμαθα τώρα τελευταια. Αυτό μπορεί να σας το επιβεβαίωσει και ο Richard o πρόεδρος του HELLUG !  ::   ::

----------


## lambrosk

lambrosk καλεί cirrus για νέα και ακρως αποκαλυπτική συνοδήγηση σε γνωστό wardriving όχημα με τις κεραίες του, τα gps του και όλους τους χάρτες του ώστε να δούμε τι γίνεται...  ::   ::  
Γιαννη περιμένω να πάμε παρέα , πολύ γουστάρω και απο παλιά το κυνηγάω...  ::

----------


## cirrus

> lambrosk καλεί cirrus για νέα και ακρως αποκαλυπτική συνοδήγηση σε γνωστό wardriving όχημα με τις κεραίες του, τα gps του και όλους τους χάρτες του ώστε να δούμε τι γίνεται...   
> Γιαννη περιμένω να πάμε παρέα , πολύ γουστάρω και απο παλιά το κυνηγάω...


Μέσα. Υπάρχει όμως και ένα μικρό προβληματάκι. Δεν έχω laptop πια ::  Ελπίζω μέσα στον μήνα να έχω πάρει όμως το καινούργιο super duper macbook οπότε φύγαμε με την μία ::   ::

----------


## lambrosk

Να σου πω με Ubuntu Live καλυπτόμεθα?
θεσε εσύ τις προδιαγραφες (εκτος MAC  ::  ) και θα στο φέρω εγώ όπως θέλεις το λαπτοπ...  ::

----------


## andreas

Μια φωτογραφια που υπαρχει σχεδον σε ολες τις στασεις λεοφωρειου στο Μαρουσι...

Βασικα πως και ειναι το πρωτο?

----------


## papashark

"δημοτικό"

Ναι είναι δεύτεροι, μπορεί και τρίτοι, με τα Τρίκαλα πρώτα, αλλά είναι ανάλογα και το πως ορίζεις το δίκτυο. Πχ στον Πόρο έχω βάλει ένα ΑΡ που μοιράζει τσάμπα ίντερνετ, και καλύπτει και όλο τον Γαλατά. Αμα βάλεις να δεις σαν ποσοστό κάλυψης το ένα ΑΡ στον Πόρο/Γαλατά με τα 3-4 των Τρικάλων και τα Χ που θα έχει το Μαρούσι, ίσως να είναι ποιό μεγάλο αναλογικά το δίκτυο του Πόρου.

Βασικά ο καθένας ότι θέλει μπορεί να λέει  :: 

Αυτό που μου κάνει εντύπωση είναι ότι ακόμα δεν έχει τελειώσει ο Διαγωνισμός, βγάλανε διαφήμιση ? 

Ερχονται εκλογές θα μου πεις ....  ::

----------


## ALTAiR

> "δημοτικό"
> 
> Ναι είναι δεύτεροι, μπορεί και τρίτοι, με τα Τρίκαλα πρώτα, αλλά είναι ανάλογα και το πως ορίζεις το δίκτυο. Πχ στον Πόρο έχω βάλει ένα ΑΡ που μοιράζει τσάμπα ίντερνετ, και καλύπτει και όλο τον Γαλατά. Αμα βάλεις να δεις σαν ποσοστό κάλυψης το ένα ΑΡ στον Πόρο/Γαλατά με τα 3-4 των Τρικάλων και τα Χ που θα έχει το Μαρούσι, ίσως να είναι ποιό μεγάλο αναλογικά το δίκτυο του Πόρου.
> 
> Βασικά ο καθένας ότι θέλει μπορεί να λέει 
> 
> Αυτό που μου κάνει εντύπωση είναι ότι ακόμα δεν έχει τελειώσει ο Διαγωνισμός, βγάλανε διαφήμιση ? 
> 
> Ερχονται εκλογές θα μου πεις ....


 Δεν τον ξέρεις τον Παναγιώτη μας? Τον Τζανικούλη μας? Το παλληκάρι μας? 
Εδώ κοτζάμ βooooβός του χτισε Δημοτικό μέγαρο λένε τσάμπα, κόψανε τιμολόγιο μόνο για το ΙΚΑ, το πέρασε στα έσοδα ο βooooβός και μπήκε η εταιρεία του στο χρηματιστήριο. Να μην πούμε ότι είναι ανήκουστο Δήμαρχος να μένει σε άλλη πόλη από αυτή που είναι Δήμαρχος.
Μαντέψτε επίσης ποιός του κανε δώρο το σπίτι!!! Το κωλόσπιτο που θα λεγε και ο Γιαννόπουλος. Αυτά. Μην αρχίσω να λέω για το The Mall!!! Το δάσος του Συγγρού πάντως φαίνεται να το γλυτώσαμε προς το παρόν.  :: 

Υπ' όψιν ότι αυτά δε ταλέω εγώ, η αντιπολίτευση τα λέει. Βρετι ιστορίες σκέφτονται οι άνθρωποι!!!  ::

----------


## papashark

Και στον Πειραιά, ο Φασούλας που κατεβαίνει για δήμαρχος, ούτε από τον Πειραιά είναι, ούτε στον Πειραιά μένει (σε αντίθεση με τον Αγραπίδη που μένει στην ακριβώς διπλανή πολυκατοικία από εμένα). Ούτε και έχει ιδιαίτερη σχέση με τον Πειραιά, καθώς δεν τον βλέπαμε και πουθενά εκτός από παραμονές εκλογών (ήταν παλιά βουλευτής Πειραιά, αλλά δεν επανεκλέγει).

Δεν παύει να έχει το δικαίωμα να κατεβαίνει για δήμαρχος, αλλά και να είναι και πρώτος στα γκάλοπ.

(και εγώ δεν τον γουστάρω από τότε που έπαιζε ή καλύτερα τεμπέλιαζε στον Ολυμπιακό).

Βέβαια εδώ η νομοθεσία επιτρέπει στον Λογοθέτη (αυτός που κατέστρεψε τον Πειραιά σαν δήμαρχος) να ξανακατεβαίνει υποψήφιος στην Νίκαια, παρότι έχει κάνει και φυλακή για τις ατασθαλίες που έκανε όσο ήταν δήμαρχος Πειραιά. !

----------


## ALTAiR

> Και στον Πειραιά, ο Φασούλας που κατεβαίνει για δήμαρχος, ούτε από τον Πειραιά είναι, ούτε στον Πειραιά μένει (σε αντίθεση με τον Αγραπίδη που μένει στην ακριβώς διπλανή πολυκατοικία από εμένα). Ούτε και έχει ιδιαίτερη σχέση με τον Πειραιά, καθώς δεν τον βλέπαμε και πουθενά εκτός από παραμονές εκλογών (ήταν παλιά βουλευτής Πειραιά, αλλά δεν επανεκλέγει).
> 
> Δεν παύει να έχει το δικαίωμα να κατεβαίνει για δήμαρχος, αλλά και να είναι και πρώτος στα γκάλοπ.
> 
> (και εγώ δεν τον γουστάρω από τότε που έπαιζε ή καλύτερα τεμπέλιαζε στον Ολυμπιακό).
> 
> Βέβαια εδώ η νομοθεσία επιτρέπει στον Λογοθέτη (αυτός που κατέστρεψε τον Πειραιά σαν δήμαρχος) να ξανακατεβαίνει υποψήφιος στην Νίκαια, παρότι έχει κάνει και φυλακή για τις ατασθαλίες που έκανε όσο ήταν δήμαρχος Πειραιά. !


Ο Φασουλής ποντάρει στον κόσμο του Ολυμπιακού καθαρά.
ΤΟ άλλο το σούργελο η Πιπιλή που πάει για νομάρχισσα? Δήλωνε στον ΑΝΤ1 Radio ότιάν βγει θα κατεβάσει τα μηχανάκια από τα πεζοδρόμια(τα παρκαρισμένα). Φαντάσου ότι δεν ξέρει καν τι καθήκοντα έχει ένας νομάρχης. Τόσο ζώα. *μαυρίστε τους όλους*, μόνο αν αξίζει κάποιος πραγματικά και τον ξέρετε, το συζητάμε εκεί. Ο τζανικούλης μας πάντως δεν κάνει ατασθαλίες, δε του δίνουνε πιά, είχε πέσει μέσα μικρός!  ::

----------


## Mixos

Πάντως για να έχει γίνει διαφήμιση πρόκειται να υλοποιηθεί... Ελπίζω μόνο να μη έχουμε θόρυβο με τόσα links...  ::  

Θυμάμαι ότι κι εγώ είχα πιάσει το sm-link5..

----------


## dacapo

Μια και το εφερε η κουβεντα για τις δημ. εκλογές...
Καποιοι εχουν πάρει την βαση δεδομένων με τα στοιχεία των κατοικων του Δημου και στελνουν SMS με προεκλογικά μηνυματα..!!

----------


## andreas

Βσικα πρεπει να εχει υλοποιηθει (εστω ενα τμημα του) γαιτι υπαροχυν φεεδερ πανω στο γηπεδο μπασκετ του αμαρουσιου και σε διαφορα αλλα μερη. Τα πιατα εχουν πανω λογοτυπο "smart city"....

----------


## dacapo

Μια φορά που ελαβα SMS με διαφημιστικό περιεχόμενο για αναψυκτικό της Coca-cola , επικοινωνησα με την εταιρεια κινητης τηλεφωνίας αλλα δυστυχως παιδια δεν υπαρχει τροπος προστασιας, να μην λαμβανεις τις μαλακιες τους

----------


## andreas

> Μια φορά που ελαβα SMS με διαφημιστικό περιεχόμενο για αναψυκτικό της Coca-cola , επικοινωνησα με την εταιρεια κινητης τηλεφωνίας αλλα δυστυχως παιδια δεν υπαρχει τροπος προστασιας, να μην λαμβανεις τις μαλακιες τους



Οσοι εχετε symbian κινητα κυκλοφορουν διαφορα προγραμμα που κανουν ενα ξεκαθαρισμα στα τηλεφωνα που δεχεστε (τα κοβουν, τα στελνουν σε τηλεφωνητη στο κινητο σας, τα αφηνουν να κτυπαει στο αθορυβο και αλλα πολλα) 
Λογικα θα υπαρχει κατι αντισοιχο σε sms ....

----------


## Christosqwe

Ενα μεγάλο Bravo στο δήμο που υλοποιεί αυτό το σχέδιο.
Αμέσως είδα κάποια μηνύματα και ήταν αρνητικά ώς προς το παραπάνω 
εγχείρημα, μακάρι και το awmn να ενταχθεί μέσα σε αυτό το δίκτυο αυτό δεν είναι και το ζήτούμενο η ασύρματη μετάδοση της πληροφορίας..

Ως προς των papashark (δεν έχεις αλλάξει καθόλου) εμείς είμαστε ο δήμος οσον αφορά το σχόλιο περί δημοτικών ........ και ο συγκεκριμένος δήμαρχος δεν κατεβαίνει στις εκλογές πριν μιλήσουμε ας ψαχτούμε και λίγο ......

----------


## andreas

ο δημος προσφερει δωρεαν ινετ σε φοιτητες και δασκαλους/καθηγητες.
Δινει σε καθε ενδιαφερομενο 256 μεσω wifi

Σε καθε ενδιαφερομενο ερχεται ανθρωπος και βαζει στην κεραια της TV μια συσκευη με ενσωματωμενη κεραια. Μεσα στο δωμα μπαινει ενα sw και απο εκει κατεβαινει utp μεχρι το σπιτι.
Ο χρηστης πρεπει να πληρωσει μονο το UTP.

Αυριο μαλλον θα εχω περισσοτερες λεπτομερειες και φωτος....

----------


## papashark

> Ως προς των papashark (δεν έχεις αλλάξει καθόλου) εμείς είμαστε ο δήμος οσον αφορά το σχόλιο περί δημοτικών ........ και ο συγκεκριμένος δήμαρχος δεν κατεβαίνει στις εκλογές πριν μιλήσουμε ας ψαχτούμε και λίγο ......


Χεχε, δεν αλλάζω με τίποτα, είμαι κύτος με κρύο αίμα  ::  

Ποιό σχόλιο εννοείς από όλα, γιατί ως γνωστός μαϊντανός που είμαι, γράφω πολλά σχόλια.  ::  

Πάντως όντως ο τωρινός δήμαρχος δεν κατέβηκε, κάτι που δεν ήξερα καν πριν, βέβαια συνήθως υπάρχει συνέχεια από τον ένα δήμαρχο στον νέο υποψήφιο της ιδίας παράταξης, αν και δεν ξέρω αν έχουν ή τι σχέση έχουν.

Δεν ασχολούμαι με τα "δημοτικά" σας, καθότι δεν έχω ιδέα  ::  

Τι εννοείς "εμείς είμαστε ο δήμος οσον αφορά το σχόλιο περί δημοτικών" ?

Είσαι στο Δήμο ? Η' εννοείς "εμείς οι δημότες είμαστε ο δήμος"

Αν θες και με pm  ::

----------


## ALTAiR

Συγκεκριμένα για το Δήμο Αμαρουσίου ο Τζανίκος και ο Χωραφόπουλος ήτανε ο Δήμος και όχι οι Δημότες. Κάνανε ότι θέλανε 16 χρόνια τώρα. Τώρα ήρθε η ώρα του ξηλώματος... Αρχίζει ο νέος δήμαρχος από τους κύβους και τους κηφήνες μέσα στο Δήμο, καμία 300αριά άτομα τα έχει χώσει!  ::

----------


## papashark

> Συγκεκριμένα για το Δήμο Αμαρουσίου ο Τζανίκος και ο Χωραφόπουλος ήτανε ο Δήμος και όχι οι Δημότες. Κάνανε ότι θέλανε 16 χρόνια τώρα. Τώρα ήρθε η ώρα του ξηλώματος... Αρχίζει ο νέος δήμαρχος από τους κύβους και τους κηφήνες μέσα στο Δήμο, καμία 300αριά άτομα τα έχει χώσει!


Από 1η Ιανουαρίου οι αλλαγές, τώρα να κάτσουν καλά γιατί περιμένω μια δουλειά από τον Δήμο  ::

----------


## karandy

Στο κέντρο του Αμαρουσίου υπάρχει ελεύθερη πρόσβαση ίντερνετ απο τον Δήμο Αμαρουσίου με SSID: maroussi wifi 
Η πρόσβαση είναι εφικτή με ένα απλό stick usb με πολύ καλές ταχύτητες  ::

----------

